# [ 2010 ] Club Mougins - French Riviera



## macdebbie (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking for anyone who has stayed here to comment - is it possible to stay here and not have a car?

Wanted to know if train or bus was close enough to the units to walk.

We will be seeing mostly coastal towns - Nice, Monaco, Villefranche, Antibes where trains/buses run frequently.

Just wasn't sure - and can't tell from the descriptions on II and RCI whether there is a train/bus stop within walking distance of the resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2010)

If you become a TUG member, you will be able to read the TUG reviews for this property.  Tuggers rate it 7.43/10.  European resorts are usually rated a little lower, but I would consider this a solid "C."

You might also look at tripadvisor.com and redweek.com for reviews - put the exact resort name in the search box.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

We stayed several years ago.  I'd recommend a car.  From the resort website, I surmise that you would want a taxi to the train station.

LeClubMougins@diamondresorts.com is the email.  You may always ask the question of the manager/concierge.

HTH


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2013)

Please note that you are replying to a questions from *2010.*


----------

